# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  επιλογη κολλητηριου

## panoskon

Καλημερα σε ολους 
Καθως εχω σχεδον ολα τα εργαλεια μονωμενα και απλα σκεφτηκα να παρω και ενα  κολλητηρη μεχρι 5-10 ευρω για να μαθω και μετα παω σε κατι καλυτερο  ειχα βρει ενα 60w αλλα λογο οτι εχει προβλημα η ιστοσελιδα του e-shop δεν μπορω να το παραθεσω τι εχετε να προτεινεται εσεις? ποσα watt Λετε ειναι πιο καλα για ενα αρχαριο και επισης θελω και καλαi και τρομπα ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## marioland

> Καλημερα σε ολους 
> Καθως εχω σχεδον ολα τα εργαλεια μονωμενα και απλα σκεφτηκα να παρω και ενα  κολλητηρη μεχρι 5-10 ευρω για να μαθω και μετα παω σε κατι καλυτερο  ειχα βρει ενα 60w αλλα λογο οτι εχει προβλημα η ιστοσελιδα του e-shop δεν μπορω να το παραθεσω τι εχετε να προτεινεται εσεις? ποσα watt Λετε ειναι πιο καλα για ενα αρχαριο και επισης θελω και καλαi και τρομπα ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα



Μην κοιτας στο eshop για ηλεκτρονικα 
60w ειναι πολλα , δες αυτο  http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=1063  αντεχει αρκετα και εχει φθηνες μυτες.
Τρομπα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις καλη http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=3124 
 οι φθηνες ειναι αρκετα ποιο δυσχρηστες  με κακη απορροφητικοτητα απο μια καλυτερης ποιοτητας 
Καλαι 60/40 με μολυβδο (μην παρεις οικολογικο ειναι δυσχρηστο) σε μικρη ποσοτητα για αρχη
http://www.electron-stores.gr/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_124&products_id=11155

( Τα links με τα καταστηματα ειναι απλα ενδεικτικα για τα υλικα )

----------


## panoskon

ευχαριστω αλλα βλεπω απο το e-shop για το λογο ειναι και φθηνα και δεν εχει μεταφορικα γιατι σε ολα τα αλλα μαγαζια τα μεταφορικα ερχονται πολυ βαρια και για αυτο.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλημερα σε ολους 
> Καθως εχω σχεδον ολα τα εργαλεια μονωμενα και απλα σκεφτηκα να παρω και ενα κολλητηρη μεχρι 5-10 ευρω για να μαθω και μετα παω σε κατι καλυτερο ειχα βρει ενα 60w αλλα λογο οτι εχει προβλημα η ιστοσελιδα του e-shop δεν μπορω να το παραθεσω τι εχετε να προτεινεται εσεις? ποσα watt Λετε ειναι πιο καλα για ενα αρχαριο και επισης θελω και καλαi και τρομπα ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα



για φθηνοδουλεια παρε αυτο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20W-220V-Iro...item20be4d06c1






6.77 AUD
=
5.39754 EUR

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και τα υπολοιπα στην χαμηλοτερη τιμη που ζητησες
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solder-Desol...item231435161d
http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-8mm-Tin-Le...item3a7055e88e

----------


## panoskon

δυστυχως pay pal δεν εχω για να τα παρω οποτε θα προτιμισω απο ελλαδα. μεταφορικα ποσο πανε περιπου απο Αθηνα η Θεσσαλονικη για Χιο?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αποψή μου βαλε ενα φιλο σου να στα παραγγειλει απο ΕΒΑΥ εγω αγοραζω απο εκει εδω και 4 χρονια και δεν ειχα προβλημα ολα μαζι θα βγουν 10Ε μαζι με τα μεταφορικα
τωρα απο ελλαδα εχουν τα διπλα λεφτα και παρακατω δες κοστολογιο με ταχυδρομειο και μια τυχαια courier 
βεβαια υπαρχουν και συμφωνιες πωλητων με τις courier λογο πολλων παραγγελιων  αυτο βεβαια θα το ρωτησεις τηλεφωνικα στον πωλητη η γραφει στο ηλεκτρονικο καταστημα του
http://www.elta.gr/packages_eswt.pdf
http://www.acscourier.gr/uploads/Fil...courier_GR.pdf

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## PCMan

> δυστυχως pay pal δεν εχω για να τα παρω οποτε θα προτιμισω απο ελλαδα. μεταφορικα ποσο πανε περιπου απο Αθηνα η Θεσσαλονικη για Χιο?



Κανένας δεν είχε μέχρι να φτιάξει.
Αν έχεις κάρτα visa (είτε πιστωτική είτε χρεωστική) από κάποια τράπεζα, την βάζεις στο paypal που θα φτιαξεις και είσαι κομπλέ. 1 Λεπτο θα σου παρει. Αν δεν εχεις πάλι, πάνε σε μια τράπεζα και βγάλε(5 λεπτά).

Εκτός αν θέλεις να δώσεις μόνο για τα μεταφορικά στην ελλάδα 7€ τουλάχιστον και πάνω απο 15€ για όλα τα υπόλοιπα αντί για 8,60€ μαζί με μεταφορικά.

----------


## panoskon

δυστυχως ειμαι 15 χρονων και δεν μπορω να βγαλω τιποτα!
επισης το λινκ για το κολλητηρι που ελεγα
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.130005

----------


## BESTCHRISS

oχι δεν κανει για κολληση σε πλακετα (καταστροφη στην πλακετα οι αγωγων και υλικων αν δεν αντεχουν σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια κυριως ημιαγωγοι οπως ολοκληρωμενα τρανζιστορ κ.λ.π)
8-12watt smd κυριως ολοκληρωμενα
12-24watt γενικης χρησεως σε πλακετες

60watt και πανω κολληση για σασι βυσματα καλωδια κ.λ.π

αλλιως με ρυθμιζομενη θερμοκρασια

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> δυστυχως ειμαι 15 χρονων και δεν μπορω να βγαλω τιποτα!
> επισης το λινκ για το κολλητηρι που ελεγα
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.130005



γιατι δεν παιρνεις αυτο
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.130001

----------


## johnnyb

Παρε αυτο που εχει και γειωση σιγουρα 
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.140090

ή παρε σετακι κολλητηρι βαση τρομπα κολληση 9€ +6€ μεταφορικα 
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=21031&cat=610&page=1
(Ο οικονομικοτερος τροπος οπως σου ειπαν και ποιο πανω ειναι να βρεις καποιον να σου παραγγελνει απο ebay βεβαια )

----------


## panoskon

δυστυχως παιδια δεν εχω κανεναν που να αγοραζει απο ebay. θα αγορασω τελικα αυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.130001. Ειχα σκεφτει αυτο με τα 60 w
επειδη νομιζα οσο περισσοτερα watt τοσο καλυτερα αλλα μαλλον οχι. Τρομπα και καλαι το e-shop.gr εχει?

----------


## johnnyb

κολληση 
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.140091 

Εχεις ψαξει στο νησι σου  αν εχει τιποτα σχετικα ?  Τα καταστηματα ηλεκτρολογικων εχουν ως συνηθως κολλητηρια κολληση κλπ

----------


## panoskon

Ειχα παει προ καιρου σε ενα μαγαζι ηλεκτρολογικου και καπως αλλιως λεγοταν δεν θυμαμε το μαγαζι λεγετε Ευρωπη εχει τα παντα μεσα θα παω να το ελενξω αλλα λογο σχολειου και μαθηματων δεν προλαβενω αλλα θα μαθω μεσα στην εβδομαδα σιγουρα! Θα παρω τιμες και θα σας ενημερωσω ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας

----------


## mtzag

Θελω και εγώ κολλητηρι για smd και λεπτες κολλησεις .
Τώρα εχω ενα noname (9 ευρώ) πιστολι 100w.
Το οτι είναι 100w δεν είναι πρόβλημα γιατί εχει διακόπτη (σκανδάλη) την πατάω πολυ λιγο και ετσι δεν ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες το προβλήμα είναι οτι δεν πέρνει μυτες καλές.
Αν έχει καποιος υπόψιν του μυτες καλές για τετοιο κολλητήρι ας το σφυρίξει ...

----------


## PCMan

> Θελω και εγώ κολλητηρι για smd και λεπτες κολλησεις .
> Τώρα εχω ενα noname (9 ευρώ) πιστολι 100w.
> Το οτι είναι 100w δεν είναι πρόβλημα γιατί εχει διακόπτη (σκανδάλη) την πατάω πολυ λιγο και ετσι δεν ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες το προβλήμα είναι οτι δεν πέρνει μυτες καλές.
> Αν έχει καποιος υπόψιν του μυτες καλές για τετοιο κολλητήρι ας το σφυρίξει ...



Πάρε ένα ένα κολλητήρι την προκοπής. Αυτό που έχεις δεν κάνει για κολλήσεις.
Με αυτό εγώ μόνο πλαστικά κόβω.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Θελω και εγώ κολλητηρι για smd και λεπτες κολλησεις .
> Τώρα εχω ενα noname (9 ευρώ) πιστολι 100w.
> Το οτι είναι 100w δεν είναι πρόβλημα γιατί εχει διακόπτη (σκανδάλη) την πατάω πολυ λιγο και ετσι δεν ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες το προβλήμα είναι οτι δεν πέρνει μυτες καλές.
> Αν έχει καποιος υπόψιν του μυτες καλές για τετοιο κολλητήρι ας το σφυρίξει ...



το ιδανικο κολλητηρι για smd ειναι αυτο antex 12watt με ψηλη μυτη οπωσ ακριβως ειναι αυτο
αν κολλησεις smd με αυτο των 100watt θα γινει απο chip μαστιχα
οσο για το κολλητηρι σου γιατι εχω παραπλησιο βαζεις ενα χονδρο συρμα χαλκοκαλωδιο στο παχος της τρυπασ υποδοχης που εχει και δουλευει αριστα αλλα χαλαει πιο γρηγορα μαυριζει
http://www.antex.co.uk/product.asp?s...D=180&P_ID=965

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Georggg

[QUOTE=marioland;502247]Μην κοιτας στο eshop για ηλεκτρονικα 
60w ειναι πολλα , δες αυτο  http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=1063  αντεχει αρκετα και εχει φθηνες μυτες.


Αγόρασα το κολλητήρι zd-99 αλλά ανταλλακτικές μύτες βρήκα μόνο στο ebay, για Κρήτη μεριά ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ ή έχουν μόνο τα online καταστήματα;

----------


## dimitris89gr

> oχι δεν κανει για κολληση σε πλακετα (καταστροφη στην πλακετα οι αγωγων και υλικων αν δεν αντεχουν σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια κυριως ημιαγωγοι οπως ολοκληρωμενα τρανζιστορ κ.λ.π)
> 8-12watt smd κυριως ολοκληρωμενα
> 12-24watt γενικης χρησεως σε πλακετες
> 
> 60watt και πανω κολληση για σασι βυσματα καλωδια κ.λ.π
> 
> αλλιως με ρυθμιζομενη θερμοκρασια
> 
> φιλικα



Οι σταθμοί κόλλησης που έχουν ισχύς πάνω από 40-50w πώς δεν καταστρέφουν τα ολοκληρωμένα; Αμα ρυθμίσουμε πιο χαμηλά τη θερμοκρασία τότε δε θα λιώνει η κόλληση...

----------


## paul333

οι θερμοκρασια παιζει ρολο στο αν θα καψουμε η οχι το ολοκληρομενο τωρα αυτο με watt δεν ξερω ποσο
σωστο ειναι γιατι και με antex 15w παλι οι θερμοκρασια ειναι αρκετα ψηλα απλα οι μυτες δεν ειναι τοσο χοντροκομμενες.

----------


## makoulis

Εσύ ρυθμίζεις τη θερμοκρασία που θές στον σταθμό. Τα πόσα Watt είναι ο σταθμός έχει να κάνει ρόλο με την μέγιστη ισχύ που μπορεί να αποδώσει. Πχ έχουμε έναν σταθμό 40w και έναν 80w ρυθμισμένους και τους δύο στους 350 βαθμούς. άμα πάμε να κολλήσουμε ένα καλώδιο χοντρό με τον 40w αυτός θα χάσει θερμοκρασία με το που θα ακουμπήσουμε το καλώδιο (γιατί το καλώδιο θα 'ρουφήξει' την θερμοκρασία) αλλά ο σταθμός θα προσπαθεί να φέρει το κολλητήρι πίσω στην θερμοκρασία που το έχουμε ρυθμίσει. Αυτό γίνεται με όλους τους σταθμούς ανεξάρτητα από τα watt. Απλά τα πιο πολλά watt κάνουν λιγότερο χρόνο να ξαναφτάσουν την θερμοκρασία που έχουμε ρυθμίσει.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Οι σταθμοί κόλλησης που έχουν ισχύς πάνω από 40-50w πώς δεν καταστρέφουν τα ολοκληρωμένα; Αμα ρυθμίσουμε πιο χαμηλά τη θερμοκρασία τότε δε θα λιώνει η κόλληση...




εξαρταται απο την κολληση stadard ειναι 1mm και κατεβαινεις 0,5mm αν ειναι smd κανεις δεν ειπε οτι θα καουν τα υλικα αν εχεις υψηλοτερη θερμοκρασια το ρισκαρεις;
αλλα για smd ειναι ευαισθητα και πρεπει να προσεχεις το κολλητηρι γι αυτη την δουλεια ειναι το 12watt to antex με την πολλη ψιλη μυτη που ανεφερα παραπανω
και οταν το ξεκολας το smd θελεις σταθμο θερμου αερα αλλιως κανεις ζημια στην πλακετα
εξαλου τα ποδαρακια ειναι τοσο κοντα σαν τριχα και οταν κολλας με αυτα τα κολλητηρια που λες θα κολλας και τα γειτονικα ποδαρακια
και γενικα αν κολλησεις σε κανονικη πλακετα με ψηλους αγωγους με 40-50w θα κανεις ζημια και την πλακετα τοσα βαττ τι να τα κανεισ αυτα χρειαζονται για να κολλας καλωδια σε σασι 
η στον μετασχηματιστη σε ασφαλεια που ειναι σε σασι σε διακοπτη ΟΝ/ΟFF μεγαλης ισχυος κ.λ.π.
δεν μετραει το ποσο καλαει θα ριξεις αλλα η ποιοτητα της κολλησης που θα κανεις π.χ μπορεις να βαλεις πολυ και να ειναι ψyχρη η κολληση και να βαλεις λιγη και να ειναι σωστη

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## nikknikk4

> Μην κοιτας στο *eshop* για ηλεκτρονικα 
> 60w ειναι πολλα , δες αυτο http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=1063 αντεχει αρκετα και εχει φθηνες μυτες.
> Τρομπα θα σου ελεγα να παρεις καλη http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=3124 
> οι φθηνες ειναι αρκετα ποιο δυσχρηστες με κακη απορροφητικοτητα απο μια καλυτερης ποιοτητας 
> Καλαι 60/40 με μολυβδο (μην παρεις οικολογικο ειναι δυσχρηστο) σε μικρη ποσοτητα για αρχη
> http://www.electron-stores.gr/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=33_124&products_id=11155
> 
> ( Τα links με τα καταστηματα ειναι απλα ενδεικτικα για τα υλικα )



για ποιό λόγο ξερεις κατι ?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> για ποιό λόγο ξερεις κατι ?



οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα εγω αγορασα δυο απο εκει ενα απλο και ενα καλητερο με καραμικη αντισταση (για να μην καιγεται η αντισταση)
το μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι μαυριζει γρηγορα η μυτη και δεν εχεις καλες κολλησεις (ψυχρες)
αυτα τα βαζω στα δυο ρυθμιζομενα κολλητηρια ως αντικατασταση αυτων που χαλασαν οι μυτες
και αυτα τα κολλητηρια που χαλασαν οι μυτες τα χρησημοποιω για λιωσιμο πλαστικων μεχρι να καουν τιποτα δεν παει χαμενο

ενω τα δυο antex που εχω ενα 18watt για κολλησεις κανονικες με κολληση 1mm
και ενα 12 watt antex με ψιλη μυτη για smd με κολληση 0,5mm

παντως αν θελεις σοβαρο κολλητηρι να υπολογιζεις 30Ε και πανω απλο 
για ρυθμιζομενο παραπανω

παντως οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις απο οποιοδηποτε πωλητη και αν αγορασεις

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## TSAKALI

Οποιος δεν ξερει να κολλαει ,και σταθμο χιλιαδων ευρω να παρει θα του ειναι
αχρηστος, οποιος ξερει να κολλαει ,θα κολλησει και με μπετονοκαρφο για μυτη.
Οποτε προτεινω στους αρχαριους να ξεκινησουν με ενα πολυ φθηνο κολλητηρι,
και οταν θα εξοικοιωθουν θα ξερουν μονοι τους τι θελουν (σε τι δεν τους καλυπτει
το φθηνο).
Προτεινω επισης στους αρχαριους να παρουν κολλητηρι με πολλα βαττ ,πανω απο 30,
και με λεπτη μυτη , η μεγαλη θερμοκρασια βοηθαει , γιατι μπορει να του πασσαρουν
καμια κολληση νεου τυπου ,που λιωνει σε περισσοτερους βαθμους και εκει τα πραματα
δυσκολευουν.

----------

vagj (11-03-12)

----------


## bchris

Δεν θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

Γενικα πιστευω οτι οι αρχαριοι ειναι αυτοι που εχουν μεγαλυτερη αναγκη απο ποιοτηκα (και συνηθως ακριβα) αργαλεια.
Οπως για παραδειγμα λενε οτι ο νεος οδηγος να παρει ενα σαραβαλακι για να μαθει.

Κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ λαθος η προσεγγιση αυτη.

Ο αρχαριος πρεπει να μαθει σε κατι ποιοτηκο. Να μαθει πως πρεπει να συμπεριφερεται το καλο κολλητηρι. Να μαθει ποση κολληση και για ποση ωρα πρεπει να βαλει για να γινει μια σωστη και ομορφη κολληση.
Μονο ετσι θα μπορεσει να ξεχωρισει και στο μελλον το καλο απο την μπουρουχα.

----------


## paul333

Με τα antex,weller και γενικα με τα κολλητηρια τα γνωστα μη ρυθμιζομενα ειναι πεταμενα
λεφτα γιατι η μυτες μονο κοστιζουν 7euro η μια και δεν εχεις την επιλογη για την θερμοκρασια.

Τα ρυθμιζομενα ειναι καλυτερα ακομα και για αρχαριο 
εχουν καλυτερη συμπεριφορα οταν κολλας η πιθανοτητα ψυχρης κολλησης δεν υπαρχει ακομα και τα κινεζικα.

----------


## bchris

Γιατι ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα?
Δεν χρειαζεται να ρυθμιζεις την θερμοκρασια καθε τοσο, μιας και η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των εξαρτηματων, θελει την ιδια θερμοκρασια κολλησης που, ολως περιεργως, ειναι αυτη που βγαζει το κολλητηρι!

Εγω εχω ενα antex 18watt, πανω απο 30 χρονια και ποτε δεν με εχει απογοητευσει. Με αυτο εχω κανει το 99% των κολλησεων μου.
Εχω κι ενα αλλο 60 watt για τα χοντρα και προσφατα πηρα ενα σταθμο θερμου αερα για τα smd rework.

----------


## paul333

Και εγω εχω antex ειναι πολυ καλο κολλητηρι και το δουλευω πανω απο 13 χρονια αλλα 
μαυριση η μυτη πολυ ευκολα και ελεγα μηπως φταιει η κολληση.

Οταν αρχισα να δουλευω ρυθμιζομενης θερμοκρασιας ειδα οτι το κολλητηρι συμπεριφερεται 
καλυτερα με την ιδια κολληση και η μυτη δεν μαυριζει τοσο ευκολα.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Φίλε Παναγιώτη για να ασχολείσαι με ηλεκτρονικά κλπ και να ψάχνεις κολλητήρια και τέτοια και να είσαι μόνο 15 χρονών θεωρώ πως ή πας ή έχεις σκοπό να πας σε κάποιο ΕΠΑΛ...Εγώ φέτος τελειώνω απο ΕΠΑΛ ειδικότητα ηλεκτρονικών...Το antex M12 που πρότεινε ο φίλος* *BESTCHRISS** είναι πολύ καλό και ανθεκτικό...Στο λέω γιατί τέτοια χρησιμοποιούμε και εμείς στα εργαστήρια και για να πω την αλήθεια τα παιδεύαμε αρκετά...* :Lol: * 
**
Παιδιά ποιά η γνώμη σας για αυτό εδώ:* http://www.e-shop.gr/show_main.phtml?id=TLS.070009
*Το έχει κανείς?
Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς?
Έχει καμία διαφορά που λειτουργεί με βουτάνιο?
Μήπως είναι πιο επικίνδυνο?
Τη δουλειά του θα την κάνει σωστά?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για οποιαδήποτε ανταπόκριση...

*

----------


## Λιάτης

*Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσετε τι εννοεί ότι έχει πιεζοηλεκτρική ανάφλεξη και χρόνο καύσης 90 λεπτά...Υποθέτω ότι πατάς κουμπί για να ζεσταθεί και τα 90 λεπτά σημαίνουν ότι τόση είναι η αυτονομία του σε βουτάνιο, αλλά δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος...Ευχαριστώ και πάλι...*

----------


## panoskon

Φιλε Λιάτη εχω παραγγελει ενα 60 watt απο το e-shop.gr 3,89 για να μαθω ε σκεφτομαι του χρονου να παω επαλ τωρα ειμαι γενικο λυκειο το σκεφτομαι πολυ ομως γιατι περνεις παραπανω πραγματα απο το επαλ σχετικα με το ενιαιο

----------


## Λιάτης

*Εγώ θα σου το σύστηνα ανεπιφύλακτα...Το έλεγα στον κολλητό μου να πάει αλλά δεν με άκουγε και τώρα που έμεινε στο γενικό τραβάει τα μαλλιά του γιατί πιστεύει ότι δεν θα μπει Αθήνα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να πάει επαρχία...Όμως τώρα κάτι ακούγεται ότι θα τα καταργήσουν και θα τα μετατρέψουν σε ΤΕΛ (τεχνολογικά λύκεια)...Θέλει η Διαμαντοπούλου να περάσει ένα τέτοιο νομοσχέδιο, οπότε πρέπει να το ψάξεις λίγο γιατί έχουν πολλές διαφορές...Άμα θες στείλε μου πμ να σου πω τι μας έχουν πει οι καθηγητές για αυτό το θέμα ή για ότι απορία έχεις σχετικά με τα ΕΠΑΛ κλπ γιατί εδώ είναι τελείως εκτός θέματος...*

----------


## paul333

> Φιλε Λιάτη εχω παραγγελει ενα 60 watt απο το e-shop.gr 3,89 για να μαθω ε σκεφτομαι του χρονου να παω επαλ τωρα ειμαι γενικο λυκειο το σκεφτομαι πολυ ομως γιατι περνεις παραπανω πραγματα απο το επαλ σχετικα με το ενιαιο



Το προβλημα παντα με τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι ποσα 3,89 πρεπει να δωσεις γα να μαθεις να δουλευεις το κολλητηρι
εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου πολλα κολλητηρια τελικα κατεληξα οτι μια φορα τα δινεις και περνεις ενα καλο και το εχεις μια ζωη.

Παντος οσοι βγαινουν απο σχολες το πρωτο που κανουν μολις βγουν ειναι να αγορασουν ενα καλο
κολλητηρι οι antex η weller.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Φίλε Παύλο θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και επίσης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις σε κάποιο από τα 2 προηγούμενα post μου: #31 , #32
Επίσης,
Αυτή η αντιπροσωπεία, η Dremel, είναι καλή σαν εταιρία?
Τα προϊόντα της είναι αξιόπιστα?
Το συγκεκριμένο κολλητήρι-πυρογράφος, τα αξίζει τα λεφτά του?*

----------


## Christos E

Θεόδωρε η dremel μετράει 80 χρόνια ζωής αμερικάνικη εταιρεία που είχε σαν κύρια ασχολία τα μικρά περιστροφικά εργαλεία (τρυπανάκια-μίνι τροχους) που κατα την γνώμη μου είναι τα πιο αξιόπιστα της αγοράς (αν και σε καποιες περιπτώσεις υπερβολική η τιμή τους). Τα τελευταία χρόνια (20) την έχει αγοράσει η bosch χωρίς βλάβη της αξιοπιστίας στα παραπάνω είδη εργαλείων. Τώρα τελευταία έχει αρχίσει και βγάζει και 1002 άλλα μικροεργαλεία (πιστόλια θερμοκόλλας-πυρογράφους...) και φαντάζομαι (χωρις να εχω δοκιμάσει τα τελευταία) ότι θα είναι το ίδιο αξιόπιστα. Είσαι όμως βέβαιος ότι αυτός ο πυρογράφος (που για δέρμα-ξύλο είναι τέλειος) θα κάνει και για μικρές κολλήσεις σε ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα? Θα μπορείς να τον "ελέγξεις"? Ελπίζω να απάντησα στα πρώτα 2 σου ερωτήματα.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Χρίστο ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση σου...Επίσης και εγώ φαντάζομαι τώρα που μου είπες ότι είναι θυγατρική της Bosch ότι θα είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο...Αλλά μου δημιούργησες μια απορία...Τι εννοείς αν θα μπορώ να τον ελέγξω? Αν θα μπορώ να το χειριστώ, ή μήπως επειδή μπορεί να είναι λίγο πιο χοντρός από κανονικό κολλητήρι δεν θα είναι τόσο εύχρηστος?*

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το κολλητηρι γκαζιου δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο για να δουλεψεις σε πλακετα. Οπως λενε και οι συναδελφοι παρε ενα antex-weller φθηνο καμια 25αρια watt (εγω ξεκινησα με Tecsol 30w). Το γκαζιου ειναι υπερβολικα χρησιμο για εξωτερικες δουλειες αλλα το αποφευγουμε οσο γινεται στις πλακετες. Αν παρεις ΚΑΙ γκαζιου (γιατι το ηλεκτρικο το θεωρω δεδομενο!!) τοτε ψαξε για το portasol technik. Εχω δουλεψει χρονια και αυτο και το weller γκαζιου και το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα (το εχω λιωσει 10 χρονια και ζει και βασιλευει-και ειναι και πιο φθηνο απο το weller). Αν δεν το βρεις στειλε μου να σου πω που το εχουν.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Γιατί δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο για πλακέτα?
Και αν μπορείς στείλε μου κάποιο link από Ελλάδα αν υπάρχει αυτό που λές εσύ...

*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Φιλε Λιάτη εχω παραγγελει ενα 60 watt απο το e-shop.gr 3,89 για να μαθω ε σκεφτομαι του χρονου να παω επαλ τωρα ειμαι γενικο λυκειο το σκεφτομαι πολυ ομως γιατι περνεις παραπανω πραγματα απο το επαλ σχετικα με το ενιαιο




1)πρωτα απο ολα ειναι υπερβολικα τα 60WATT θα κανεις ζημια σιγουρα στον χαλκο στην πλακετα θα ξεκολησει απο την επιφανεια της πλακετας (30watt ειναι το μεγιστο)εφοσον δεν ειναι ρυθμιζομενο
2)δεν εχει κεραμικη αντισταση και στην περιπτωση που ειναι στην μπριζα για αρκετη ωρα θα καει
3)εχει χονδρη μυτη και ειναι αδυνατο να κολλησεις ολοκληρωμενα που εχουν κοντα τα ποδαρακια και θα το κολλας μεταξυ τους
4)δεν εχει γειωση θελει αλλαγη το καλωδιο γιατι ειναι πολυ λεπτο και θα πρεπει να βαλεις για ασφαλεια καλωδιο με τρεις αγωγους τα δυο στην αντισταση(φαση-ουδετερος)
και την γειωση στο μεταλικο σασι του κολλητηριου

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## A-tech

[QUOTE=Georggg;503475]



> Μην κοιτας στο eshop για ηλεκτρονικα 
> 60w ειναι πολλα , δες αυτο  http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=1063  αντεχει αρκετα και εχει φθηνες μυτες.
> 
> Αγόρασα το κολλητήρι zd-99 αλλά ανταλλακτικές μύτες βρήκα μόνο στο ebay, για Κρήτη μεριά ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ ή έχουν μόνο τα online καταστήματα;



Για μύτες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, είναι στη Σητεία: http://www.acdcshop.gr

Αν και ένα σετάκι σαν και αυτό θα ήταν ότι πρέπει: http://www.e-pentelis.gr/catalog/pro...oducts_id=4161

----------


## Georggg

[QUOTE=A-tech;506061]



> Για μύτες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, είναι στη Σητεία: http://www.acdcshop.gr
> 
> Αν και ένα σετάκι σαν και αυτό θα ήταν ότι πρέπει: http://www.e-pentelis.gr/catalog/pro...oducts_id=4161



Ευχαριστώ, το συγκεκριμένο σετ το πήρα απο e-bay απο Γερμανία 8,70 ευρώ με τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## tzitzikas

για μένα πάρε ενα κολλητήρι κάπου 50βατ-60 βατ και φτιάξε ένα dimmer με το οποίο θα ρυθμίζεις την ισχύ-θερμοκρασία. Γιατι με μικρό σε ισχύ κολλητήρι δεν θα μπορείς εύκολα να κολλήσεις καλώδια, κονέκτορες κτλ

----------


## zoran

Γειά κ χαρά παιδιά ψάχνω για τα χαρακτηριστικά που θα πρέπει να έχει ένακολλητήρι ώστε να είναι allaround σωστό. Έχω επιλέξει ένα http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1709139/HQ-H...%B1%CF%82.html  αλλά ενώ έχει θερμοστάτη, δεν λέει εάν έχει κεραμική αντίσταση η οποία απότι γνωρίζω είναι σημαντική να υπάρχει αφού δεν το αφήνει να καεί εάν το ξεχάσω αναμμένο! Με ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας για την αγορά μου κ θα ήθελα κάποιο σχόλιο.

----------


## macnick

καλησπέρα.
θέλω να αγοράσω ένα κολλητήρι για να βάλω τα παιδιά μου να φτιάξουν DIY πλακετίτσες από alieχπρεσσ με λεντακια,αντιστάσεις πυκνωτές και κανένα τρανζίστορ -ολοκληρωμένο σαν αυτό https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000290847022.html .
επιπλέον θέλω να αντέξει, να είναι ιδιαίτερα βολικό για κάποιον εντελώς αρχάριο. Το κόστος έως 70-80 ευρώ δεν είναι πρόβλημα.
ποιο κολλητήρι - μύτη -κόλληση μου προτείνετε?

----------


## mikemtb

σε κατι τετοια θα πηγαινα, διαχρονικα καλη ποιοτητα..
https://www.tme.eu/gr/details/ersa-0...u/ersa/0330kd/
https://www.tme.eu/gr/details/jbc-65s/kolleteria-thermotetas-kai-metaskhemat-ou/jbc-tools/3652040/
κολληση χωρις μολυβδο παραδειγμα: https://www.tme.eu/gr/details/sac305...olubdou/cynel/

----------


## Vagelis64

Ενα ERSA 25W/220V εχω, 15...20 χρόνια. Μονο μυτες αλλαζω .  
Βαλε  χρονο και τιμη και κανε επιλογες σου κατα την γνωμη μου.
Ανεκαθεν αγοραζα (οσο μπορουσα) πραγματα που αντεχουν σε χρονο.
Καποια εποχη ειπα ναλαξω εταιρεια, χωρις λογο - δοκιμη.
Κρατησε 2...3 χρονια. Με το που καιει την αντισταση την αλλαξα
την 2η την εκαψε σε κατα 6μηνο, πηρα και 3η το ιδιο σχεδον .
Ευτυχως ειχα το ERSA σαν backup τον τοτε καιρο.
Δε λεω, θα υπαρχουν και καλυτερα αλλα δεν το ρισκαρω πλεον.
(Μετα ειδα αναρτηση του Mikemtb, σωστοςςς)

----------

mikemtb (07-10-22)

----------


## mikemtb

> Ενα ERSA 25W/220V εχω, 15...20 χρόνια. Μονο μυτες αλλαζω



πριν παρω το σταθμο hakko (350€)δούλευα με κατι σαν αυτο:
https://www.tme.eu/gr/details/ersa-0...u/ersa/0920bd/
εννοείται αθανατο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nkarama

Για παιδιά εγώ θα προτιμούσα την σειρά G Antex (αν μπορείς να βρεις κανένα) ή της σειράς C.  
https://www.markidis.gr/en/antex/c15...anteh-15w-230v

Είναι τρομερά μαζεμένο και μανιτζέβελο και θα βολέψει στα χέρια των παιδιών. Επίση είναι και ...διαχρονικά. Εχω το G των 18W απο το 1999 και μέχρι και το 2017 ήταν το μοναδικό κολητήρι μου. Τώρα το χρησιμοποιώ στο πεδίο.

----------


## macnick

Τελικά πήρα αυτό https://www.ersa-shop.com/ersa-ptc70...t-p-13868.html . πηρα και μια επιπλεον μυτη πιο λεπτη.
σχετικά με την κόλληση, μάλλον μολύβδου γιατί λογικά θα δουλεύεται πιο εύκολα. όταν λίγο θα μάθουν τους παιρνω χωρ'ις μόλυβδο.

----------


## JOUN

Πολυ καλη επιλογη..Απλως για τις μυτες να προτιμας παντα chisel type,αυτες που ειναι πλατιες μπροστα.
Οι μυτερες ποτε δεν βολευουν γιατι δεν μπορουν να μεταφερουν θερμοτητα σωστα λογω μικρου σημειου επαφης με το προς κολληση εξαρτημα.

----------

Gaou (19-10-22), 

mikemtb (10-10-22)

----------


## dinosl

Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα αυτη η σειρα κολλητηριων της antex https://www.skroutz.gr/comparelists/...6945%2C2979470, αξιζουν σε σχεση με αυτα; εχω διαβασει σε γειτονικο forum, οτι η κιτρινη σειρα ειναι καλυτερη, αλλα βλεπω δεν εχει μοντελα με πολλα watt

----------


## nkarama

> Για να μην ανοιγω νεο θεμα αυτη η σειρα κολλητηριων της antex https://www.skroutz.gr/comparelists/...6945%2C2979470, αξιζουν σε σχεση με αυτα; εχω διαβασει σε γειτονικο forum, οτι η κιτρινη σειρα ειναι καλυτερη, αλλα βλεπω δεν εχει μοντελα με πολλα watt



Εξαρτάται απο το τι θες να κάνεις... για χοντροδουλειές καλά είναι.. καλώδια, βύσματα, να μαχαιρώσεις κανένα...  :Lol: 
Αν θες δουλειά σε πλακέτα, πας στα κίτρινα... Οπως είπα και παραπάνω, εχω το 18W σειρά G και σπάνια χρειάστηκα κάτι δυνατότερο...

----------


## dinosl

> Εξαρτάται απο το τι θες να κάνεις... για χοντροδουλειές καλά είναι.. καλώδια, βύσματα, να μαχαιρώσεις κανένα... 
> Αν θες δουλειά σε πλακέτα, πας στα κίτρινα... Οπως είπα και παραπάνω, εχω το 18W σειρά G και σπάνια χρειάστηκα κάτι δυνατότερο...



Αρα ειναι καλυτερα τα κιτρινα, αλλα δεν βγαζουν πανω απο 25αρια, οπως η μπλε σειρα

----------


## mikemtb

> τα κιτρινα δεν βγαζουν πανω απο 25αρια, οπως η μπλε σειρα



σωστα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosl

> σωστα







> Αρα ειναι καλυτερα τα κιτρινα,



Δηλ. αυτο ειναι λαθος; χαχα

----------


## mikemtb

θα σε παραδεχτω αν απαντησεις...
ποια μπλουζάκια ειναι καλύτερα ?
τα κοντομάνικα ή τα μακρυμάνικα?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosl

> θα σε παραδεχτω αν απαντησεις...
> ποια μπλουζάκια ειναι καλύτερα ?
> τα κοντομάνικα ή τα μακρυμάνικα?



Xαχα ειχα παρει πριν αρκετα χρονια ενα κολλητηρι tecsol,  το οποιο εχω ακομα, αλλα οι μυτες ειναι καρφι, ειναι της πλακας (σαν της μπλε σειρας των antex) γι' αυτο ρωταω, επειδη οι μυτες μοιαζουν και λεω μηπως και αυτες ειναι προβληματικες

----------


## mikemtb

προτεινω αυτο. 
το εχω παρει πριν 15 χρονια, δουλευει απροβληματιστα
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/standardl...sa-588019.html

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nkarama

> *Εξαρτάται απο το τι θες να κάνεις...*



Το είπαμε, μην ξαναλέμε τα ίδια... 
Αν θες να κάνεις μία-απ'όλα, παίρνεις σταθμό...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Επι του θέματος να ρωτήσω οι σταθμοί κόλλησης εχουν κάποιο χρονικό όριο που σταματουν αυτόματα και πως ορίζεται αυτό, είχα πάρει ένα σταθμο απο τα lidl και έκοβε σε ακανόνιστα χρονικά διαστηματα κόλλησε και μια μύτη μέσα χάλασε το κολλητήρι κι' έμεινε μονο το ρυθμιστικό μπορώ να το αξιοποιήσω κάπως?

----------

